# Hevi-metal the good the bad and the ugly-patterns



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> Primarily late season long range geese.. But would definatly take care of long range ducks as well


Shawn,

That's why some of us bought cases of Heavy Weight #2s when Rogers' had them for sale.  :lol:


----------



## stacker (Oct 24, 2013)

PhilBernardi said:


> Shawn,
> 
> That's why some of us bought cases of Heavy Weight #2s when Rogers' had them for sale.  :lol:


I shot #2 hevi metal this year. I enjoyed it. When the hit, the bird was dead. In fact it was skin ripping good. I shot a Winchester modified factory choke out of a SX3. I did not paper test this but I am thinking I need to open the pattern a bit and will do some testing next summer. I to bought them at Rogers for 224 and just got my 25 bucks back for a 20 dollar a box deal.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fowlpursuit said:


> I understand that hevi metal is comprised of half hevi shot


There is no "hevi shot" in Hevi Metal.. True Hevi shot is 12 g/cc the denser half of Hevi Metal is only 10 g/cc less dense than lead...


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

stacker said:


> I shot #2 hevi metal this year. I enjoyed it. When the hit, the bird was dead. In fact it was skin ripping good. I shot a Winchester modified factory choke out of a SX3. I did not paper test this but I am thinking I need to open the pattern a bit and will do some testing next summer. I to bought them at Rogers for 224 and just got my 25 bucks back for a 20 dollar a box deal.


stacker,

Just to clarify, I'm referring to Federal Heavy Weight that Roger's sold after buying all of Federal's inventory. I think that was 3 years ago. Heavy Weight was the heaviest load on the market and the most expensive (probably why Federal has so much leftover to sell to Rogers).

I agree with Heavy Metal being a good load. I shoot 2s for duck and goose hunts or just duck hunts. I prefer Heavy Metal BB for early and reg season goose, and Heavy Weight 2s - or 4s - for late season "fatties".


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

One man's 50yd goose shot is another man's sky bust.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've lost 3 birds out of the last 150 I've shot, including hunting against refuges and sea ducks in Lake Michigan, lots of this swinging a 20 gauge. I do not hunt with a dog. I would say my range estimation skills and knoweldge of my capabilities are better than most.

One was a hen mallard I killed stone dead straight overhead in 40 acres of frozen chisel plow. Single bird, watched her all the way to the ground, got up and walked over there. That thing made an audible "thud" when she hit the ground, yet no amount of walking a grid many times over turned up that bird.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> Yes with 3" I achieve better percentage with nearly every round however, with a 3 1/2" I still get more pellets in the 30" circle


This statement is contradicting...So you're saying there's more gaps in the pattern? Not sure why someone wouldn't choose a better percentage over more pellets. Sounds too me like you're looking for the best pass shooting load...You will feel less recoil as well, creating a better second and third shot..


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

50% of 2 ounces > 99% of 1 ounce.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

SBE II said:


> This statement is contradicting...So you're saying there's more gaps in the pattern? Not sure why someone wouldn't choose a better percentage over more pellets. Sounds too me like you're looking for the best pass shooting load...You will feel less recoil as well, creating a better second and third shot..


70% of 100 pellets is 70 pellets. 
60% of 150 pellets is 90 pellets.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuff Daddy said:


> 70% of 100 pellets is 70 pellets.
> 60% of 150 pellets is 90 pellets.


Only thought there was like 25 more pellets in a 3 1/2? and there's like 115 in a 3" #2 Hevi if my mind serves me correctly..

But I guess if you sky bust and pass shoot..what really matters with a pattern, just more pellet count.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

To muddy the waters, how does shot string come into play? A great pattern at a piece of paper at 50 yards does not equate to performance on a 90 degree crossing bird. I know I've shot birds either short landing 
(but at the edge of my range) or crips coming out of a spread that are going straight away at longer ranges as I know they are taking the full brunt of the pattern, and the results have shown these birds take more pellet hits than a crossing bird.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> To muddy the waters, how does shot string come into play? A great pattern at a piece of paper at 50 yards does not equate to performance on a 90 degree crossing bird. I know I've shot birds either short landing
> (but at the edge of my range) or crips coming out of a spread that are going straight away at longer ranges as I know they are taking the full brunt of the pattern, and the results have shown these birds take more pellet hits than a crossing bird.



If you're focusing on decoying birds, to me it doesn't matter. But I'm shooting honkers and puddle ducks. Not divers and sea ducks.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes you raise a very interesting question and maybe someone with more experience/understanding of scatter guns can chime in. I often wondered that myself and have heard/read that 3 1/2" loads have a longer shot string. In my minds eye I visualize it as a good thing at passing birds. A longer shot string to me means even if your lead is off you could very well still catch the bird with the middle or tail end of the string... Maybe I'm wrong idk. In any event on decoying straight in or away birds a 3 1/2 to me is definatly a way to put more pellets in a bird. I've pattern tested over 18 different rounds now and 3" percentage wise puts more pellets on target but 3 1/2 rounds of the same brand and shot still place more pellets on target even though the percentage is lower....


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> Yes you raise a very interesting question and maybe someone with more experience/understanding of scatter guns can chime in. I often wondered that myself and have heard/read that 3 1/2" loads have a longer shot string. In my minds eye I visualize it as a good thing at passing birds. A longer shot string to me means even if your lead is off you could very well still catch the bird with the middle or tail end of the string... Maybe I'm wrong idk. In any event on decoying straight in or away birds a 3 1/2 to me is definatly a way to put more pellets in a bird. I've pattern tested over 18 different rounds now and 3" percentage wise puts more pellets on target but 3 1/2 rounds of the same brand and shot still place more pellets on target even though the percentage is lower....



Or maybe you don't pass shoot and go after those decoying birds..No need worry about shot string then  Then you save money and can even shoot 2 3/4 :evilsmile


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep in a perfect world that would be wonderful. Thank for pointing that out to me tho.. Never even gave that a thought.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

fowlpursuit said:


> Yes you raise a very interesting question and maybe someone with more experience/understanding of scatter guns can chime in. I often wondered that myself and have heard/read that 3 1/2" loads have a longer shot string. In my minds eye I visualize it as a good thing at passing birds. A longer shot string to me means even if your lead is off you could very well still catch the bird with the middle or tail end of the string... Maybe I'm wrong idk. In any event on decoying straight in or away birds a 3 1/2 to me is definatly a way to put more pellets in a bird. I've pattern tested over 18 different rounds now and 3" percentage wise puts more pellets on target but 3 1/2 rounds of the same brand and shot still place more pellets on target even though the percentage is lower....


Of course the **** string will be longer, because you are stacking more pellets in the same diameter hull. Steel bounces rather than retaining the collision energy. This essentially blows the pattern out...that's why 3.5 aren't all they are cracked up to be. A 10ga is the way to go for heavier loads. Now I don't know anything about hevi shot so that might reduce the bouncing of the steel shot a little. Shot comes out of the barrel in the wad, then and the wad falls back the lead pellets are going fastest because they don't experience any drag from the wad. The pellets at the bottom are going slower and will continue to go slower the further down range you go. That's another downfall of the 3.5...more straggler pellets that are basically useless. Yes, a longer shot string will help get a couple pellets on a crossing bird, but it will usually result in a cripple because odds are you won't get enough hits on the bird for a clean kill. That's why you want a short shot string. 

IMO 3.5 aren't any better than 3". They just kick harder and cost more. A good 3" load will kill to 50 yards...but that doesn't mean everyone should shoot 50 yards. I know I can't put the pattern on a 50 yard bird consistently, thats why I stay around the 35 yard mark.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Everyone wants to take 50yd shots while they hate on sky busters.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Everyone wants to take 50yd shots while they hate on sky busters.


Who's everyone that you're referring to?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Who's everyone that you're referring to?


The guys that bitch and moan about sky busters at bingo and how it ruins it for other hunters and in other threads want 40yd+ loads for when geese won't finish and they have to make it happen.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

There has been a lot of research done on the whole shot string thing. Pretty much the conclusion is IT DOES NOT MATTER. We are referring to such an incredibly small amount of time that it is simply not important. Shoot whatever patterns best out of your gun. Steel should not be used as a reliable pass shooting/ sky busting load. If that is what you want then shoot tungsten matrix or heavi shot. 

I personally like my 3.5". I got them for $10 more a case then 3" and with my A400 recoil isn't even an issue.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Not embarrassed or contrary at all. But I feel I am a bad hunter as the last mallard I shot was going away from me and landed stone dead at 17 steps but was not feet down. I mean he circled the spread twice.
> 
> Have any of the nay sayers hunted the Todd Farm? How many carry a range finder?
> 
> Good explanation on it being fuzzy. Guys next to me missed five singles feet down in their decoys, three after landing. Are they sky busting at birds three yards off the ground? Yes. We went and paced it off, and it was 40 steps to their closest decoy and 73 to where the birds were landing. They had no idea.


That's not skybusting, that's just stupid. And you can't fix stupid.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm not necessarily disagreeing. When I say pass shoot, I believe distance and the ability to recover what they shoot is an ethical decision the hunter has to make. Pass shooting is just shooting birds that are not decoying and has no reference to range. Anymore, I probably don't take many shots during the year over 15yds, but if I chose I could start shooting out to 50yds on certain birds like drake old squaw. If you wing one you are surrounded by 5 miles of open water on any side and that white head makes them extremely easy to find, so ethically I don't have an issue with it, I just choose to take extremely close shots vs having to fuss around chasing a cripple. If someone has the ability to shoot farther and have the ability to not lose cripples, have at it.


I could agree with this analogy, but as I stated early on I'm talking puddlers and canadas. This thread is the main reason I will probably never step foot in a Michigan GMU. I can hear the conversations now, "Hey Dale bet you can't hit that bird, bet I can!" or if we don't shoot at them someone else will so we might as well give them a try..


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I set my five herters decoys out at 65 yards.. And thanks to my 50 yard patterning work I know I can easily harvest any bird that comes between me and my five plastic friends. I also have a range finder to help with the overhead birds..working on getting. Radar gun so I can get a speed reading and calculate required lead on them Canadian buggers.&#128541;


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

TSS Caddis said:


> You shoot Heavy Weight, so your greenlighted to shoot 100yds, just don't complain about sky busters :lol:


Don't drag me into your vaulted, deranged MIH2O thread fights!  :lol:


p.s. I only shoot that during the late, late, cold-as-hell season.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

SBE II said:


> This thread is the main reason I will probably never step foot in a Michigan GMU.


Well at least the fact that you refuse to hunt in the managed areas won't stop you from constantly posting in threads about them and making assumptions about the people that hunt there. :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Duckman Racing said:


> Well at least the fact that you refuse to hunt in the managed areas won't stop you from constantly posting in threads about them and making assumptions about the people that hunt there. :lol:


I believe this thread started out as a patterning thread and GMU's were discussed and not started by me. Thanks for the .02 but here's your change back.:coolgleam


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> I set my five herters decoys out at 65 yards.. And thanks to my 50 yard patterning work I know I can easily harvest any bird that comes between me and my five plastic friends. I also have a range finder to help with the overhead birds..working on getting. Radar gun so I can get a speed reading and calculate required lead on them Canadian buggers.&#128541;


Good deal, might want to get a handheld wind meter to when you're trying to tag a deer at 70 yards with your bow to


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Duckman Racing said:


> Well at least the fact that you refuse to hunt in the managed areas won't stop you from constantly posting in threads about them and making assumptions about the people that hunt there. :lol:


Since my assumptions were so far off, I guess here ya go..If you feel you need more reading about this then please see the most recent DU posting on Facebook regarding public hunting and read 3/4 of the comments. If you still need more, well then there's no help for you.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=485726


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree.. You don't hunt managed areas and are offended by long range pattern work and have yet to make a positive contribution to this thread. Really you have no business here. From now on please keep your comments to yourself if the subject doesn't pertain to you.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> ...IMO, most of the perceived sky busting that goes on really isn't, it just looks that way from the other end of the field.


Yep!



TSS Caddis said:


> ....I think there are way more 30yd shots taken that look like 70yds from a distance than there are legit 70yd shots.


Yep X2!

I admit I didn't read thorugh all pages of this thread...just enough to know it was headed south fast. But these statements I do agree wholeheartedly with. It is extremely hard to accurately tell height from across a field or marsh without a tree or some other point of reference.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> I agree.. You don't hunt managed areas and are offended by long range pattern work and have yet to make a positive contribution to this thread. Really you have no business here. From now on please keep your comments to yourself if the subject doesn't pertain to you.


And pass shooting, sky busting, and shooting deer at 70 yards is your positive contribution? The things have you said makes it easy for one to read between the lines to know that these are potentially the things you do, because after all you don't live in a perfect world right? Not pulling the trigger at 50 yards all the sudden makes your world a little bit more perfect..

Early on I told you about shooting 3" vs 3 1/2 to achieve a better pattern. Here's some food for thought, learn how to decoy birds and you can use a .410. 

Reality is tough sometimes, being called out on being a skybuster because your original post says it all, it's tough to swallow I get it. I don't care what you do it doesn't affect me, I just feel sorry for the guys in the GMU down the way from you that actually do care about shooting decoying birds and work on their calling and decoy placement.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Duckman Racing said:


> Well at least the fact that you refuse to hunt in the managed areas won't stop you from constantly posting in threads about them and making assumptions about the people that hunt there. :lol:


Hes the reason they put speakers outside the draw houses... his head would never fit through the door


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> Primarily late season long range geese.. But would definatly take care of long range ducks as well



Please define long range? :evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Hes the reason they put speakers outside the draw houses... his head would never fit through the door


You're proly right, it's too full of ethics and I wouldn't gel well with half the individuals..Sorry, I will keep doing what I do where I'm at and killing birds.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

If you would read the whole posts you would see I shoot at 50 yrds because it help magnify patterns and choke constrictions. I also said I shoot bow at 75 yrds but would never shoot deer at that range. Long range is inside 40 at birds that don't quite commit or flare. If you don't shoot that's your option. This thread has been very useful to a lot of users and any pattern info is always helpful to most. Sorry if I offended your antics but if a bird skirts the spread I am prolly gonna shoot.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

SBE II said:


> You're proly right, it's too full of ethics and I wouldn't gel well with half the individuals..Sorry, I will keep doing what I do where I'm at and killing birds.


hmmm talk about contradicting... you always whine and complain about not having birds in ur part of the state and that seasons arent on the date you think they should be yet someone calls ur ass out for being a richard and now you kill all kinds of ducks. cripes

over n out


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> hmmm talk about contradicting... you always whine and complain about not having birds in ur part of the state and that seasons arent on the date you think they should be yet someone calls ur ass out for being a richard and now you kill all kinds of ducks. cripes
> 
> over n out


Who said I was hunting in Michigan right now? Assumptions on your part, good deal on the name calling, just started killing ducks last weekend, honkers I haven't had an issue with. Since you like to follow my posts so much and only post to name call and assume, maybe go back on some of my prior posts and read how I like my seasons. NOVEMBER is what I always said when I would like to start, if you can read a calendar what is the month?:help:

FYI there's more birds now in my parts than in October...I'd suspect to see that number jump when they count again soon. If you knew anything about weather and migrating ducks you would know about barometric pressure..but that would be an assumption on my part to think you didn't know..Is it safe to assume?

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Fennville_waterfowl_numbers_sep24_398935_7.pdf


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Since my assumptions were so far off, I guess here ya go..





SBE II said:


> The things have you said makes it easy for one to read between the lines to know that these are potentially the things you do, because after all you don't live in a perfect world right?
> 
> Reality is tough sometimes, being called out on being a skybuster because your original post says it all, it's tough to swallow I get it.





SBE II said:


> Who said I was hunting in Michigan right now? Assumptions on your part, good deal on the name calling, just started killing ducks last weekend, honkers I haven't had an issue with. Since you like to follow my posts so much and only post to name call and assume, maybe go back on some of my prior posts and read how I like my seasons. NOVEMBER is what I always said when I would like to start, if you can read a calendar what is the month?:help:
> 
> FYI there's more birds now in my parts than in October...I'd suspect to see that number jump when they count again soon. If you knew anything about weather and migrating ducks you would know about barometric pressure..but that would be an assumption on my part to think you didn't know..Is it safe to assume?
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Fennville_waterfowl_numbers_sep24_398935_7.pdf


You gonna cry to mommy that i called you a DICK. I can assure you no one will disagree with me on that.

Oh and i quoted a couple of ur posts IN THIS THREAD because you seem to think im the only one assuming things and "name calling".

What does posting those allegan birds counts mean to me?

And follow ur posts??? are you frickin kiddin me dude you are like a bad habit that just does not go away and shows up spreading infection on every single thread.... i am not the only one who feels this way...


----------



## biggin (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm pissed I wasted twenty minutes of my life reading this thread. No wonder you guys have so many posts.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

In before the lock and banning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> You gonna cry to mommy that i called you a DICK. I can assure you no one will disagree with me on that.
> 
> Oh and i quoted a couple of ur posts IN THIS THREAD because you seem to think im the only one assuming things and "name calling".
> 
> ...


Not offended, just shows your level of intelligence I think, just like you not being able to read the bird counts I posted. It's like a small child you post but forget what you said before..Life goes on, I know the people I have helped around this forum, and if you knew me well enough you would know that. 

But because I disagree with Skybusting, pass shooting, the CWAC/DNR and their philosophies/processes, and because I voice my opinion I'm a bad guy. If calling someone a sky buster is your equivalent to calling them a Richard well then again, your sign of intelligence. For all I know a guy that sky busts could be a good dude, just not someone I would hunt with..thats all


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> In before the lock and banning
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The banning will only occur because of your awful profile pic :evil:


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Not offended, just shows your level of intelligence I think, just like you not being able to read the bird counts I posted. It's like a small child you post but forget what you said before..Life goes on, I know the people I have helped around this forum, and if you knew me well enough you would know that.
> 
> But because I disagree with Skybusting, pass shooting, the CWAC/DNR and their philosophies/processes, and because I voice my opinion I'm a bad guy. If calling someone a sky buster is your equivalent to calling them a Richard well then again, your sign of intelligence. For all I know a guy that sky busts could be a good dude, just not someone I would hunt with..thats all


Ok, i apologize to everyone for blowing this up and jacking the thread, though the damage had been done. I need to clear the air with SBE..

Listen here SBE this is the last time i will explain my posts. I posted that i had seen new birds around by the thousands on Halloween weekend. November 2nd and 3rd. Now look at ur Allegan birds counts again and tell me if that contradicts what i first posted. Boom

Please, go on about my intelligence... I am done arguing. Agian, i am sorry to everyone else!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like NW Missouri mirrors your observations as well Baycreeper and is a mirror image of another refuge 500 miles straight east near Havana, IL that showed a major push of birds occurring about a week into November.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BAY CREEPER said:


> Ok, i apologize to everyone for blowing this up and jacking the thread, though the damage had been done. I need to clear the air with SBE..
> 
> Listen here SBE this is the last time i will explain my posts. I posted that i had seen new birds around by the thousands on Halloween weekend. November 2nd and 3rd. Now look at ur Allegan birds counts again and tell me if that contradicts what i first posted. Boom
> 
> Please, go on about my intelligence... I am done arguing. Agian, i am sorry to everyone else!



This post?



BAY CREEPER said:


> lmfao one blind shoots ducks at a refuge on a cold day in november and that tells you the migration is on?? Do you even hunt ducks? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> good job craigh, perhaps you shouldnt be so quick to bash these gmu's in the future and embrace all they do and the opportunities they offer.


That was the first week of November..All good over here, nothing you have said offends me. So before this gets off track from the OP, all I'm doing is clarifying statements I've already made.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

No worries bay creeper. It wasn't you who blew the thread. I would like to extend a thank you to all the adults who were able to contribute constructive posts to this once useful thread


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> No worries bay creeper. It wasn't you who blew the thread. I would like to extend a thank you to all the adults who were able to contribute constructive posts to this once useful thread


This I find enjoyment in, because someone disagreed with you shooting 50+ yards and beyond and indicating to focus on the "hunting" aspect you don't consider them an adult. 

Sorry to all those out there that shoot birds feet down at 15-30 yards in your decoys, you guys aren't adults. Skybusting is where its at, oh yea don't forget to pattern your punt guns...:gaga:


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Skybusting means different things to different people....everyone has done it with the exception of sbe. Who cares!?!?!??!?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

biggin said:


> I'm pissed I wasted twenty minutes of my life reading this thread. No wonder you guys have so many posts.


I skipped through 99% of it, so I probably only wasted 5....sweet! :coolgleam


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I hunted FP a half dozen times this year. Ive watched 5 geese so far get blasted at 50 yards up. They fly about a half mile away then die. Just because the bird didn't fall doesn't mean you missed. I actually got my limit of geese one morning there and never fired a shot. I was in 3, and the group in 11 was blasting away. They crippled 2 geese out of separate flocks. They both sailed across the marsh zones and fell within 100 yards of me.


Careful, I was recently told by a CO that you can not take those birds. If the person that shot them does not retrieve them then they need to be left.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Stupid question but what is FP?


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Fish Point.....GMA


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Sparky13 said:


> Careful, I was recently told by a CO that you can not take those birds. If the person that shot them does not retrieve them then they need to be left.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


not true. research before you post mis-information.


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Didn't say it was true. Just relaying what I was told by a CO recently.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

I never said the CO was right, just relaying what I was told.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Sparky13 said:


> I never said the CO was right, just relaying what I was told.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Even if it was true, it wouldn't stop me. If I could retrieve a bird someone else shot and lost, it would be the day hell freezes over when a CO says I can't.


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

just pattering your gun makes you a better hunter then most. range is secondary to me just want to know how brands of ammo pattern and poa compared to point of impact
if other hunters don't like you knowing what your combo of ammo n gun will do too bad its really none of their business


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

moreychuck said:


> just pattering your gun makes you a better hunter then most. range is secondary to me just want to know how brands of ammo pattern and poa compared to point of impact
> if other hunters don't like you knowing what your combo of ammo n gun will do too bad its really none of their business


More like practice makes perfect and if you pattern a dirty gun the pattern won't stay true. I'd say shooting clays makes a person a better hunter...


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you Moreychuck you hit the nail on the head as for what I'm attempting to achieve. And as I pattern different loads I like to share my info to those who may find it useful as it's been my experience that finding solid pattern info is tough to come across. I hope to in the neat future begin doing the telephone book test on a variety of loads to see what kinda penetration different shot types/sizes actually have. I truly believe that once I am thru with this years down the road I will have identified the best patterning penetrating load for my gun. And though different guns pattern slightly different I use a Mossberg 835, Rem 870 and SBE II I have found that with similar choke constrictions the guns/shot shells patterns reflect each other very similar so info can be used (at least as a starting point) for any 12 gauge bore.
Also can you do a lot of skybusting at fish point? Thinking about heading there but not gonna waste my time if I gotta shoot decoying birds.&#128540;


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Only Duck Hunters hate Duck Hunters...... who said that earlier ? Come on people....... Duck hunting is supposed to be fun. What is fun to one person might no tbe fun to another. HELLO.... the U.S. is a diverse culture..... Deal with it.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

^ what he said. 
Don't be a buster!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

